# Engineers Corner > Engineering Sciences Improve the knowledge

## balaji_alba

please suggest me how to improve the knowledge in quality control.

is any one websites were there .plz send the web address

----------


## deepasree

hi friend..

   tell me precisley u need to improve the quality control within the project or to the product

Thanks
Deepasree

----------


## Sushma Mosali

hi,

refer to this link Quality control - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Thanks
Sushma

----------

